# Any new info on the Dan Wesson Guardian in .45 for 2011?



## Pimpovic (Dec 14, 2009)

I have seen many related postings saying that they should be on sale as of 11/10 but no one online has them in stock. I see that they can be purchased but without the retailers having them in stock, I'm concerned as to how long the wait tould be. 

Have you guys run accross any news projecting delivery times or have you seen them for sale? 
I'm trying to decide which model of DW I'll be bringing home soon and this one has piqued my interest. The color (black) is far lass than the Valor B-bob in black, and the alloy frame may just be an easier gun to haul around if the need ever arises.

With my budget around $1500 I've narrowed it down to either the Stainless Valor, the Stainless V-bob, or the Guardian in .45. Feel free to speak on any of these guns if you wish.

Mike


----------

